

The Bytemark Guide to Dodging Spies - mattbee
http://blog.bytemark.co.uk/2014/06/19/know-your-cables-an-easy-way-to-dodge-the-uk-spying-outrage

======
peteretep
I have known the Bytemark guys personally and professionally for not far off
20 years, and can highly vouch for their professionalism, ethical stance, and
skill at what they do. If you need a UK hosting provider, you should strongly
consider them.

------
pling
If you're in the UK, it's bytemark on the server and Andrews and Arnold for
your connection. They're the only two respectable companies I've found.

Glad to hear some sense being spoken in the blog post. Everyone has their head
in the sand here in the UK.

One more point to add: dump your smart phone. All smartphone vendors are
external to the UK as well so loading malicious firmware OTA is permitted
under these statements.

Probably sound like a tinfoil hat nutter here but there are a lot of people
popping up on the amateur bands suddenly (I listen with my scanner).

------
mattl
Happy to be a customer of Bytemark's BigV. Like others on this thread, I too
have known Bytemark people personally for about a decade or so.

------
a3n
Even if the server and both endpoints are entirely within the UK, lots of
packets are going to traverse UK's borders, due to the nature of the internet
and routing.

It's a good start, but ...

~~~
RobAley
In your described situation, GCHQ would term it internal and wouldn't
_legally_ be able to intercept it. As I understand it one of the server or end
points have to be outside UK under their current legal interpretation to be
declared external. Of course instead they'll just ask the US for the data, as
it's external to them.

~~~
opendais
And this is why all this "cooperation" is a real problem. It is basically an
end run around the legal authority they've been given in regards to domestic
v. foreign surveillance capabilities.

Realistically, the only way to secure things is to run your own privately
encrypted VPN in which all data remains or use PGP. At least until the NSA and
GCHQ can crack them.

